# Construir fuente con transformador celular



## jaissonc (Ago 26, 2007)

Bueno  yo quisiera saber si se puede armar una fuente de alimentacion con un transformador de celular..... me e desarmado algunos cargadores y su transformador es pequeño y yo quiero armar una fuente pequeña con +-5 V y si se puede de +-12.. pues es lo q uso mas ......no se si sera esto posible .. pues desarmando el cargador su transformador del celular tiene 2 entradas y 4 salidas....esto es lo q me confunde ...una ayuda de uds seria de gran utilidad!


----------



## sp_27 (Ago 27, 2007)

¿has probado conentado la entrada y midiendo entre sí las 4 salidas? primero tienes que verificar que el transformador tenga 12 V o mas, o si no por lo menos 5 V o un poco mas.

Los transformadores de celular son pequeños y trabajan con corrientes bajas, en el orden de los miliamperios, debes tomar en cuenta esto para la fuente que deseas armar porque depende de la corriente que necesites puede que te sirva o no, pues si sobrepasas el valor de este transformador lo quemarás.


----------



## Cursed (Ago 27, 2007)

sp_27 tiene razon por lo regular estos transformadores no sobrepasan los 6 volts, y aunque hagas un doblador de voltaje para subir este la corriente que soporta este transformador es muy baja.

Si quieres hacer una fuente decente mejor compra tu transformador, lo ideal es que sea a mas voltaje del que vas a hacer tu fuente por ejemplo si la fuente va a ser de 10v, el transformador tendria que ser de 110/12 volts y despues utilizar los ya famosos lm78XX y lm79XX y lm317.


----------



## Juan Romero (Ago 30, 2007)

Hola amigo, las fuentes de cargadores de celular son de baja potencia (5~10W max),son conmutadas y mayormente trabajan dentro de la topologia flyback; puede ser auto oscilante con transistores  o en su defecto llevar un IC con modulacion PWM. Se puede modificar el circuito de referencia para obtener mas o menos voltaje, basicamente variando las resistencias el divisor de voltaje que tiene el IC TL431 en su patita 1 (referencia) aqui debe ser 2.5V de referencia para el IC, solo aplicas la ley de ohm para calcular los nuevos valores para el voltaje que necesitas y ya esta (ojo que solamente obtendras un solo voltaje) si quieres + y - tendras que modificar el transformador). Algo mas adicional..... la corriente en amp. que obtendras despues de la modificacion sera proporcional a la potencia de la fuente, eso si no cambia.

espero haberte sido util.......suerte!


----------

